
Ask HN: As a leader, how do you ensure your team is motivated and performs well? - alexpotrivaev
Doing a little research into how founders, executives and managers make sure their teams are happy, engaged and high-performing.
======
segmondy
People are often motivated to do meaningful work given that they have
autonomy. So, I make sure to bring the meaning to the work. Telling someone to
do XYZ were XYZ is some mundane task is not motivating. But painting a picture
of how XYZ leads to ABC which leads to a big goal and letting them know that
their boring XYZ counts is important. Given that they know how to solve the
problem and understand why it's important, they usually perform well.

If they are not performing well, then it's usually that they don't know how to
do the task. I like separating my R&D. Researching during Development can be
frustrating. Especially if the deliverable of development is time bound. So
before work, we only use well known tools & methods. If we are going to
experiment, I like experiments ran by themselves where failure doesn't bring
any stress. After learning from the experiment, we only bring one new major
technology into the picture at a time.

I also give pep speech every weekly team meeting. I can't help it. Everyone
has greatness in them provided they are willing to work it out! One must do
the work, one must stay gritty in the difficult times. One must find meaning
in all work that is done, and that meaning should not just be useful to us but
to the world at large (our customers) A positive and growth mindset is very
important so I make sure to nurture and cultivate that in the team. Our
rallying cry is "Challenge accepted!"

------
relaunched
Transparency is key. Shared understanding of a vision. Orient teams towards
outcomes. Give autonomy. Celebrate victories. Develop a personal rapport with
team mates and setup activities that encourages team members to do so too.

~~~
alexpotrivaev
All of those make a lot of sense, cheers!

------
andrei_says_
Trust, open and honest debate, autonomy, listening to and implementing their
ideas, showing up for work and for them. Addressing disturbances in the force.

